# DNS LDAP Eintrag



## vikozo (24. Jan. 2013)

guten tag

ich hab ldap installiert und möchte jetzt das der Dienst auch von aussen erreichbar ist.
beim DNS Eintrag reicht dort ein A Record oder muss noch ein SRV eintrag sein, und wie genau ist der SRV Eintrag

mit freundlichen grüssen
vincent


----------



## nowayback (24. Jan. 2013)

Hi,


```
_ldap._tcp.example.com.	IN	SRV	10 0 389 ldapserver.example.com.
```
*Edit: Punkt am Ende eingefügt und _ am Anfang*


Grüße
nwb


----------



## vikozo (24. Jan. 2013)

das ging schnell danke
ich muss nur das example.com anpassen nicht den server name oder?


----------



## nowayback (25. Jan. 2013)

Hi,


```
_ldap._tcp.[B][U]example.com[/U][/B].	IN	SRV	10 0 389 [B][U]ldapserver.example.com[/U][/B].
```
ich hab mal das markiert was du anpassen musst... solltest du anstatt port 389 nen anderen benutzen, dann musst du den natürlich auch anpassen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## vikozo (25. Jan. 2013)

10 ist dir Prio was bedeutet das 0

mein eintrag ist wie  folgt in ispconfig


            SRV               _ldap._tcp.kozo.ch.               0   389   srv02.kozo.ch.                   10


----------



## nowayback (25. Jan. 2013)

Die 0 kann ein wert zwischen 0 und 65535 sein, und dieser wert kann für ein einfaches load balancing bei mehreren gleichberechtigten servern verwendet werden... bei 0 ist es deaktiviert


----------

